

Show HN: GlyphSearch – Search for icons from Font Awesome, Glyphicons, Ionicons - parkov
http://glyphsearch.com/

======
c-oreills
See also: [http://fontello.com/](http://fontello.com/)

Lets you download a webfont with the glyphs you specify.

------
alecthomas
How serendipitous. I'm heavily using Font Awesome at the moment, and finding
the right search terms to use has been kind of frustrating. Not super
frustrating, but this will definitely save me time!

PS. Might I suggest adding Font Awesome More? [1] I'm not sure it is still
maintained, but it has a bunch of very nice icons that the base Font Awesome
doesn't.

[1] [https://www.riversports.com/hg/plugins/font-awesome-
more/doc...](https://www.riversports.com/hg/plugins/font-awesome-more/docs/)

~~~
parkov
Thanks for the heads up about Font Awesome More. Looking to add any other
libraries that are in heavy use out there.

------
parkov
I made this to scratch an (admittedly very mild) itch I've had for some time.
But I'm betting some of you have had the same itch.

I posted some details about GlyphSearch here:
[http://thomaspark.me/2013/11/glyphsearch-improving-the-
searc...](http://thomaspark.me/2013/11/glyphsearch-improving-the-search-for-
icon-fonts/)

------
aladial
Did you checked [http://blendme.in/](http://blendme.in/). BTW this is directly
in Photoshop!

------
julien_c
Great! As neat as Icomoon is, this is a much needed feature. Could you add the
other icon sets from Icomoon?

------
toblender
Super! Saves so much time looking through all those folders.

------
franciso
This is awesome! Really looking forward to use this!

------
tsenkov
Great. Thanks. I hope the list will grow and grow.

------
vrkr
Love this!

